# Dozer 3 years old and still hand feeding



## DangerousDann (Nov 20, 2018)

Sorry it's been so long, been kinda distracted with my car.

Here's a little update video on Dozer, my 3 year old Extreme Giant (teddy bear).


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 21, 2018)

DangerousDann said:


> Sorry it's been so long, been kinda distracted with my car.
> 
> Here's a little update video on Dozer, my 3 year old Extreme Giant (teddy bear).


DD, great to hear from you and see Dozier. He's beautiful as always.


----------



## rats (Nov 21, 2018)

Wonderful how tame he is! What other animal can you pet while they're eating?! My cats sure won't put up with that.


----------

